# time to move on and make room for something new



## Rick_M (May 23, 2019)

Hi everyone, as I am closing the Doxa chapter in my professional career after resurrecting the DOXA SUB in 2001 and serving the brand for 20 years, I will be offering my personal DOXA SUB collection for auction on phillips auctions, and before I do that, I wanted to give those who supported me and the brand for the decades the opportunity to acquire a few of those pieces before they go on public auction. Since the early days of WUS with Ernie Romers, this place has been my home and every active member here has been part of my big family and I feel that I owe you this..


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

Sorry to hear that you are selling your collection but I guess it could be a good thing for collectors out there. I missed out on the Professional Black Lung so that trio is tempting but it's really only the Pro BL I'd like to have and I'm pretty sure I couldn't justify the cost for the full trio. If you happen have a separate Professional Black Lung for a reasonable price I may be interested. I'll shoot you a PM.


----------



## exador (Feb 26, 2013)

PM sent.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Pm sent Rick..
Tks mate
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## jtp0615 (Aug 10, 2016)

PM sent as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

Rick_M said:


> I received tens of PMs, and I like to thank you so much for the overwhelming feedback, I am so honored and grateful for your support over the years,
> 
> As for the watches, it is not easy to decide whom to sell to, I am torn between selling to someone I know have a large doxa collection and appreciate the pieces and new faces who want to build a collection, so in order to be fair, I will just put them on ebay and forget Phillips..


That's fair, then everyone will get the same shot at obtaining the watches in your collection. So when will you start putting them on Ebay? And under what name? Is is possible that you can post a full list here of the watches you will be selling so we can prepare ourselves?


----------



## Rick_M (May 23, 2019)

Hi, according to the forum rules, I am not allowed to post any hints to an ebay auction, but you will find them, currently only 1 up there, the 100% Original 1967 DOXA SUB300 Aqua Lung, Black Lung


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

Rick_M said:


> Hi, according to the forum rules, I am not allowed to post any hints to an ebay auction, but you will find them, currently only 1 up there, the 100% Original 1967 DOXA SUB300 Aqua Lung, Black Lung


OK Got it. I actually saw that one this morning and I supposed it was yours, Then I/we know what seller to look for 

Thanks.


----------



## PolishX (Nov 12, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

Are you listing them on your new app only I couldn’t see them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

It’s a shame you feel like selling


----------



## exador (Feb 26, 2013)

Hey Rick, good luck with the sales.

I can’t help feeling though that you should have gone down the Phillips route - a curated collection from “Mr Doxa” himself in the hands of Aurel Bacs would have made big news :-!


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

Good luck with the sales, and thank you for resurrecting the brand that got me into this dumb hobby in the first place. 👍🏻


----------



## Rick_M (May 23, 2019)

exador said:


> Hey Rick, good luck with the sales.
> 
> I can't help feeling though that you should have gone down the Phillips route - a curated collection from "Mr Doxa" himself in the hands of Aurel Bacs would have made big news :-!


This is what I wanted, and was tempted to do it, but then I felt "as usual" that I owe the forum and the people who supported me over the years.
Would have this made the news? definitely, would they have scored a higher price, definitely, but probably they would have ended up with someone who would have won the auction and to him/her it would have been just just another investment,with no emotional link to me or the brand.

I enjoy replying to the PMs here more than anything else..


----------



## Arthur (Feb 11, 2006)

Rick, best of luck in your new endeavors. All of us who have been Doxa fans over the years owe you a sincere debt of gratitude. You have been a guiding force in bringing a proud and historic line of watches back from the grave. Doxa would have probably been a historic antidote in the watch history books were it not for your guidance. Thanks for all your work restoring Doxa to it’s rightful place among iconic dive watches.
Arthur


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick_M (May 23, 2019)

Arthur said:


> Rick, best of luck in your new endeavors. All of us who have been Doxa fans over the years owe you a sincere debt of gratitude. You have been a guiding force in bringing a proud and historic line of watches back from the grave. Doxa would have probably been a historic antidote in the watch history books were it not for your guidance. Thanks for all your work restoring Doxa to it's rightful place among iconic dive watches.
> Arthur
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you so much Arthur !


----------



## rneiman3 (May 17, 2019)

Hi Rick,
I’ve been a diver for a long time & I always admired the Doxa Sub. I’ve had a good number of dive watches, but only in the past year did I finally purchase a Doxa. In the past year, I was lucky enough to buy a 750T Professional, a 759T Carribean, a 750T Searambler, a 750T GMT Sharkhunter, & a 1200T Professional. What made these purchases extra special was the packaging - the iconic Doxa aluminum tube!! My question is; was this your idea for the Doxa Sub? If so, it was a brilliant idea!! The new Doxa’s have lost some of their charm with the simple box. 
Anyway, many thanks to you for your contributions to re-establishing Doxa as THE Dive watch to own and cherish!


----------



## TraserH3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Is there a thread somewhere as to what happened. In 2007 this forum was crazy about Doxa.


----------



## Rick_M (May 23, 2019)

TraserH3 said:


> Is there a thread somewhere as to what happened. In 2007 this forum was crazy about Doxa.


I think this forum is still indeed crazy about Doxa


----------



## Rick_M (May 23, 2019)

TraserH3 said:


> Is there a thread somewhere as to what happened. In 2007 this forum was crazy about Doxa.


I think this forum is still indeed crazy about Doxa


----------



## PolishX (Nov 12, 2007)

Sent message haven't heard back so I assume no Doxa GMT in your vault


----------



## exador (Feb 26, 2013)

Rick_M said:


> Hi, according to the forum rules, I am not allowed to post any hints to an ebay auction, but you will find them, currently only 1 up there, the 100% Original 1967 DOXA SUB300 Aqua Lung, Black Lung


Also apparently on C24 if anyone wants to end the auction early ;-)


----------



## AnthonyAQL (Aug 29, 2019)

Hi Rick, was the reissue Sub 200 T-Graph your project?


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

AnthonyAQL said:


> Hi Rick, was the reissue Sub 200 T-Graph your project?


Yes, it was Rick's project


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

AnthonyAQL said:


> Hi Rick, was the reissue Sub 200 T-Graph your project?


Yes, it was Rick's project


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Were you successful selling your '67 Sub300? I saw it ended, then relisted, then ended. Hopefully with a good outcome for you.


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

It's relisted yet again.


----------



## Rick_M (May 23, 2019)

Snulle said:


> It's relisted yet again.


Hi, yes, relisted once due to an error in the description,


----------



## 70monte (Feb 16, 2006)

Good luck on the sale of your collection. I have been on here pretty much since the beginning and remember all of the early days of you posting about the new stuff coming from Doxa.


----------



## Rick_M (May 23, 2019)

PolishX said:


> Sent message haven't heard back so I assume no Doxa GMT in your vault


No, sorry, no GMT in my collection


----------



## exador (Feb 26, 2013)

Why did this become a sticky?


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

exador said:


> Why did this become a sticky?


Because it is relevant for Doxa collectors..


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

exador said:


> Why did this become a sticky?


Because it is relevant for Doxa collectors..


----------



## exador (Feb 26, 2013)

Hey Rick, now you've sold your Black Lung, what's next up?


----------



## Rick_M (May 23, 2019)

exador said:


> Hey Rick, now you've sold your Black Lung, what's next up?


The set of No. One's of the 50th anniversary SUB300, Pro, Searambler and Sharkhunter. pretty relevant in the modern Doxa Sub history, but you know this already


----------



## exador (Feb 26, 2013)

Hey Rick,

This scam auction is ripping your photos off. You may want to report it.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Original-1967-DOXA-SUB300-Aqua-Lung-Black-Lung/124135705104?hash=item1ce7108a10:g:FYMAAOSw9h5egjzN

Edit: looks like it's been pulled.


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

exador said:


> Hey Rick,
> 
> This scam auction is ripping your photos off. You may want to report it.
> 
> ...


Saw that on the 'bay Saturday afternoon and thought it looked familiar and too good to be true. Also had a couple of vintage Rolex, all pulled by Sunday.


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

And...it’s back up for sale again under another user name (whitelindylou). With all of Rick’s original photos and description! Persistent lil slimy SOB, eh? (Sure hope that’s not really you, Rick!) Maybe a hijacked user ID. Same Rolex offerings buried in there with all other his listings.


----------



## exador (Feb 26, 2013)

orangeface said:


> And...it's back up for sale again under another user name (whitelindylou). With all of Rick's original photos and description! Persistent lil slimy SOB, eh? (Sure hope that's not really you, Rick!) Maybe a hijacked user ID. Same Rolex offerings buried in there with all other his listings.


Reported...


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

It's quite interesting that Rick's former watch keeps popping up on Ebay/USA for a few days, at least three times by my count over the past couple of weeks, with Rick's original photos and written description. Seller's location can vary between USA and Europe, seller's name can vary between two, made 3 different IDs, but you can't miss the photos!


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

orangeface said:


> It's quite interesting that Rick's former watch keeps popping up on Ebay/USA for a few days, at least three times by my count over the past couple of weeks, with Rick's original photos and written description. Seller's location can vary between USA and Europe, seller's name can vary between two, made 3 different IDs, but you can't miss the photos!


Yea, I noticed that too. Looks somewhat dodgy to say the least.


----------

